# Omega-3:)



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I just started taking Omega 3 today! I take 300mg 3 times daily with a meal. I hear it's really good for derealization! Does anybody have personal experience with this supplement? And is my dosage good or should I go up?

I'm also on Klonopin and Lexapro if that's needed information! Thanks everyone, stay positive.<3


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

yea I think omega 3 helps me so much i take around 4 grams daily and it just keeps me from being moody and stuff and helps calm me down aswell and I have taken it for around 2 years now as a matter of fact it was the 1st supplement i toke when I had anxiety and depersonalization and I could tell you i would get weird sensations in my head and omega 3 would clear that all that up


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

So you think it would help me a lot? how long does it take to "kick in", might I add


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

well I think it definately helps me so it probably would help you (it certainly cant hurt to try)

for me it kicks in immediately like literally i feel it within like 1 minute

hope it helps you


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Haha that's where I'm at right now! Omega 3 and b12!!! Don't forget those two


----------



## Dumdum (Jun 23, 2013)

Same here! I just took Omega 3 and im feeling a lil better, it's a really mood booster for me.


----------



## Vitellius (Jul 18, 2013)

I tried every supplement on the market and nothing worked


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Just contributing to the topic, its not actually related to vitamins, but I've found this recently, and I'm feeling a lot better taking this, I feel like I'm finding the cure finally... And it would be good to know about how this works for other people too:

http://www.fsg.com.br/english/fe_details.php?num=28

I think you wouldnt find this in US or Europe, but you can order online if I'm not wrong.


----------

